
Bing starts serving AMP pages as Google prepares to reduce its control - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/09/bing-starts-serving-amp-pages-as-google-prepares-to-reduce-its-control/
======
quelltext
> proprietary extensions to HTML

That sounds a bit disingenious.

[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml)

